# Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk



## Sir Henry (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Wie sieht es momentan mit dem Hafenangeln in Fredericia aus?
Sind die Bestimmungen schon etwas gelockert worden,oder darf man den Hafenbereich immer noch nicht betreten ( Containerhafen )?
Es wird dort ja immer noch geangelt aber warscheinlich sind es Einheimische.
Mir wollte auch schon einmal ein deutscher Kollege die Nummer vom Codeschloss rüberschieben.Ich habe dankend abgelehnt.Nacher sitzt du da und wirst abgeführt.
Wer kennt sich aus?
Vielen Dank
Sir Henry #h


----------



## seabuster (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Hallo Sir Henry,
da mann sich bei der Arbeit nicht mehr trifft,möchte ich dir sagen das es im
Hafenbereich wieder teilweise möglich ist zu fischen.Aber nur so lange, wie kein
Schiff zum be-oder entladen an der Pier liegt.In dem Hafen wo kein Schiff liegt,sind die Tore offen,wenn ein Schiff in anmarsch ist ,kommt der Sicherheitsdienst und schließt als erstes die Tore ,damit kein neuer Angler dazukommen kann.Dann fahren Sie bei den Anglern vorbei und sagen Ihnen das
Sie bis zu dem von Ihnen genannten Zeitpunkt den Angelplatz zu verlassen haben.Also nur daran halten,und alle sind zufrieden.Diesen Aufwand treiben Sie nur für die Angler,was Sie bestimmt nicht nötig hätten(in Deutschland unmöglich)
,deshalb fahr ich immer wieder gerne nach Dänemark.Ach ja,wenn die Tore verschlossen werden,kann mann vom Hafen aus immer raus,die Tore öffnen 
automatisch wenn mann darauf zufährt. 

Also Henry meld Dich mal wieder,oder verlegt doch mal wieder 20 KV dann sehen wir uns automatisch.

Seabuster


----------



## Sir Henry (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Hallo seabuster |wavey: 
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Auskunft.Jetzt kann man endlich wieder vernünftig Plattfische angeln.
Bis zum nächsten Mal
Sir Henry #h


----------



## Didiman (24. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Hallo! Weist jemad ob jetz noch was geändert ist im Hafen? Plane im Mai eine woche nach DK , daher möchte ich gerne wissen ob was neues ist. War letztes mal nach Schweden unterwegs (letztens Mai) und  kurz nachgeschaut, war alles zu  im hafen :r


----------



## Ramon (24. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Es ist eigentlich jeden Tag zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit ein Hafengebiet geöffnet. Wenn man dann einmal drin ist und das Tor wird geschlossen ist das kein Problem den von innen öffnen die Tore automatisch. Leider habe ich den Link nicht mehr wo man gucken kann welches Hafengebiet gerade offen ist. Man kann ja auch einfach mal durch den Hafen fahren und ein bisschen suchen


----------



## köhlerrudi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

moin ,moin|kopfkrat 
bin Anfang Februar dort gewesen und es war leider alles verschlossen!!
wer kennt den Link wo mann die informationen über die einzelnen Hafenbecken bekommt???|licht 

Gruß
köhlerrudi


----------



## Didiman (26. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Hi, würde mich auch interessieren !!! Im Hafen wars schön!!!
Und kent jemad da in Fredericia günstiger Bootsverlei??? Oder von priwatperson? Plane von 6.05.2006 - 13.05.2006


----------



## Ayla (26. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Hafen verschlossen ? Habe früher (vor ca.10J.)öfter am Oceankaj
geangelt und teilweise sehr gut gefangen .(auch viele gute Wittlinge).
Ist dieser Platz auch von der Sperrung betroffen ?Würde gerne mal
wieder hinfahren .Wie waren die Hafenfänge in den letzten Jahren.
Butt,Dorsch,Wittel ??
          |wavey: Ayla


----------



## urmel23 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

War letztes Jahr im Mai dort für 4 Tage. Containerhafen war leider überwiegend geschlossen. Im Holzhafen hatte man ab und an mal Glück. Im Ölhafen ging gar nichts. Es gab eine Stelle zwischen den Häfen wo sich dann alle Angler getroffen haben wenn der Laden mal wieder dicht gemacht wurde. Aber auf dem kurzen Stück war es dann auch richtig überfüllt. Wir haben diese Jahr keinen Bock mehr darauf und fahren an die Nordsee *freu* nach Hvide Sande.

Wenn du im Mail dort hinfährst, dann versuch es auch mal in Middelfahrt. Mit Glück sind die Heringe/Hornis da.

Björn


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*



			
				Ayla schrieb:
			
		

> Hafen verschlossen ? Habe früher (vor ca.10J.)öfter am Oceankaj
> geangelt und teilweise sehr gut gefangen .(auch viele gute Wittlinge).
> Ist dieser Platz auch von der Sperrung betroffen ?Würde gerne mal
> wieder hinfahren .Wie waren die Hafenfänge in den letzten Jahren.
> ...


----------



## Didiman (27. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

:c ist es wirklisch so bescheident? (Fredericia)  Habe da schon Haus gebucht für eine Woche.... aber ist es noch nicht zu späht abzusagen...

Und Haus war nicht so teuer,(200 für den zeit) für 5 Person, gleich unter der alte Brücke, 150 meter von Ufer

http://www.cofman.de/taf/detalje.taf?id=24431&startdato=13-05-2006&slutdato=20-05-2006&menu=&fuzzydif=&antalpersoner=4


----------



## donlotis (27. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Keine Sorge, da geht eigentlich immer was...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*



			
				Didiman schrieb:
			
		

> :c ist es wirklisch so bescheident? (Fredericia) Habe da schon Haus gebucht für eine Woche.... aber ist es noch nicht zu späht abzusagen...
> 
> Und Haus war nicht so teuer,(200 für den zeit) für 5 Person, gleich unter der alte Brücke, 150 meter von Ufer
> 
> ...


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (27. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Didiman schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*



			
				Kieler Sprotte schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschgreifer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meeresangler85 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Hallo! 
besuche Fredericia Havn, Middelfart & Kleiner Belt regelmäßig zum Angeln, vom Land und vom Boot aus, da wir in Fredericia ein Segelboot unterhalten. => im Sommer wird rund um die Uhr geangelt!  

hier der *Link* für die Öffnungszeiten des Hafengebietes in *Fredericia*:

http://www.adp-as.com/Home/Indhold/Skibstrafik/Adgang_til_havnene.aspx
(Lukket: geschlossen)

von SW nach NO aufgeführt:
1) *Möllebugthavn:* - *Hering *(April, Mai, Juni, August, September, Oktober)   
(Kornhafen)            im Herbst vorwiegend in der Dämmerung => 
                           floureszierende Paternoster verwenden! (fast ganzjährig 
                           konstant mäßige Fänge _(10-60Stk p.P. am Tag)_ möglich, 
                           Wassertemp. über 3-4, besser 6°C, geringe Wurfweiten)
Toptime: Dämmerung (5.30-10h, 16.30-22.30)
                         - *Makrele* ((August, September, Oktober), geringe Fänge 
                           bis (_5Stk p.P_. am Tag) von Land aus möglich)
Toptime: 11-16h, gerne zwischen den ersten Heringen 
                                        am Nachmittag! Sonne
                         - *Dorsch* (September, Oktober, Dezember, Januar, 
Februar, März) Sommermonate vowiegend sehr viele 
                           kleine Fische (12-38cm), im Sommer Wittlinge
Toptime: Dämmerung, Nacht (17-00h) 
Topköder: 8-10cm große japanrote Twister
                         - *Hornhecht* (Mai _[Hotspot]_, Juni, August, September, 
                           Oktober) Größe über Sommer immer kleiner werdend!
                           Fänge (bis zu 20Stk p.P. am Tag)
Toptime: 10-17h, Sonne
Topköder: Jensen Tobis 16g/20g/28g (wirkt Wunder!)
                         - *Plattfisch* (Mai-Januar), Klieschenschwärme im Sommer

Topwind: Süd-/ Südost bis Nordostwind 2-3, leichte  
                                        Strömung

=> fischreichster Hafen!

2) *Centerhavn:*      - sehr ähnliche Fischfauna wie Möllebugthavn; etwas 
   (Containerhafen)   weniger Hering
Topwind: Südwest-, Über Süd- bis Ostwind, Stärke 2-3, 
                                         leichte Strömung

3) *Vesthavn:*           - kaum Hering, so gut wie keine Makrele, weniger Platt-
   (Innenhafen, Silo)    fisch, dafür gute Dorschfänge möglich, teilweise   
                               hervorragende Hornhechtfänge (Schwärme im 
                               Hafenbecken! Viele Wittlinge (Sommer & Herbst),  
                               große Wurfweiten erforderlich, teilweise verunreingtes 
                               Wasser! => tiefes Wasser versuchen zu erreichen.
Topwind: südliche bis südwestliche Winde 3-4, 
                                            Strömung 
=> allgemein schlechtere Angelbedingungen!

4) *Kastelshavn:* - kaum Heringe, Makrele, Plattfisch, Dorsch, Hornhecht.
(östl. Werft, Ölhafen)  Viele Wittlinge (Sommer & Herbst),  
                               große Wurfweiten erforderlich, oft  ölverunreingtes 
                               Wasser! => tiefes Wasser versuchen zu erreichen.
Topwind: SW 3-4, Strömung

=> schlechteste Angelbedingungen


wenn überall geschlossen sein sollte, versucht es doch mal in Middelfart Stadthafen (Hornhecht [Hotspot], gut Dorsch und Plattfisch, kaum Hering).

Bitte bitte nehmt aber euren Müll (plastik+co.) wieder mit, im hafengelände flattert immer soviele paternostertüten und co rum sowie ein nettes verhältnis zur hafenbehörde - SONST MACHEN DIE IRGENDWANN GANZ ZU! und die serviceleistungen für die angler in fredericia sind wirklich weltklasse!

es ist ratsam einen angelschein (125kr. - für 365 tage) bei der stätischen post zu erwerben (schräg gegenüber angelladen in die stadt rein), da hin und wieder, allerdings selten kontrolliert wird!)

also: dann viel glück und petri heil euch beim angeln am kleinen belt!

ab ende april lohnt es sich dann auch wieder richtig dort zu angeln!#6 


freundliche grüße,

Hinnerk


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

@Dorschgreifer und Meeresangler85:
Danke für die umfangreichen Infos. Werden mir die Stellen heute Abend mal auf der Karte anschauen. Falls ich nicht alles zuordnen kann, frage ich nochmal nach, ok ? Wir sind übrigens mit Boot da. Unsere Hütte ist in Strib, also direkt gegenüber von Fredericia.

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## meeresangler85 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Hi!
hier noch mal eine Übersichtskarte, kann bei gelegenheit auch noch mal eine seekarte reinstellen!

mfg Hinnerk


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*



			
				meeresangler85 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> hier noch mal eine Übersichtskarte, kann bei gelegenheit auch noch mal eine seekarte reinstellen!
> 
> mfg Hinnerk



Danke Dir. Drucke ich mir gleich mal aus. Seekarte wäre auch klasse. Habe die aus der Kutter&Küste.

Grüße

- Marco Weber -


----------



## Ayla (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Hallo,
hatte ja geschrieben das ich vor 10 Jahren öfter am Hafen war .Vor ca.
3 Jahren das letzte mal mit dem Boot . 2 Tage ohne vernünftigen Fisch .
War 2 Tage mit dem Boot raus (ca.100 Kl. Klieschen ) und 2xBrandung
(ohne maßigen Fisch). Einen Tag lag schleppte ein Kutter zwischen den
Brücken (von Morgens bisAbends):c 

     Aber nächstes Jahr gehts mal wieder für 2 -3 Tage hin. Vielleicht klappts
     mal mit einem Steinbutt .Hab vor ca.3 J. einen Deutschen getroffen
     der jedes Mal Steinbutt fängt . (hab die Fische gesehen !!  
     auch wo geangelt wird .( Nähe Galsklint)

       Ayla#h


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (28. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Na, dann werde ich mal Mitte der nächsten Woche berichten, wie es zur Zeit im Kleinen Belt aussieht.

Petri Heil.

- Marco Weber -


----------



## Ayla (29. März 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Darauf sind wir schon gespannt .

  Petri Heil! #6 


|wavey: Ayla|wavey:


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (5. April 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Bin gerade zurück. Absoluter Reinfall !!! Nur untermaßige Dorsche. Davon reichlich...... In drei Tagen zu zweit kein Dorsch über 38 cm !!!!  Einziger  Fisch zum "mitnehmen" war ne Scholle von ca. 45 cm Länge. Sonst nix !!! Bin absolut gefrustet !!!


- Marco -|splat:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. April 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*



			
				Kieler Sprotte schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade zurück. Absoluter Reinfall !!! Nur untermaßige Dorsche. Davon reichlich...... In drei Tagen zu zweit kein Dorsch über 38 cm !!!! Einziger Fisch zum "mitnehmen" war ne Scholle von ca. 45 cm Länge. Sonst nix !!! Bin absolut gefrustet !!!
> 
> Hallo Kieler Sprotte,
> 
> ...


----------



## meeresangler85 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Hey Jungs!
wenn's sich richtig lohnen soll, dann nur von Mitte August bis Mitte Oktober, und dann nur auf Hering und Plattfisch...jedenfalls kein Dorsch! Sonne sollte scheinen...und voher kurz unter adp.dk abchecken, ob möllebugthavn, und centerhavn frei ist, ansonsten hat das gar kein sinn, man braucht dann auch kein boot!

mfg hinnerk


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (6. April 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*



			
				meeresangler85 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs!
> wenn's sich richtig lohnen soll, dann nur von Mitte August bis Mitte Oktober, und dann nur auf Hering und Plattfisch...jedenfalls kein Dorsch! Sonne sollte scheinen...und voher kurz unter adp.dk abchecken, ob möllebugthavn, und centerhavn frei ist, ansonsten hat das gar kein sinn, man braucht dann auch kein boot!
> 
> mfg hinnerk



Ja, war auch schon im Oktober da. Haben da auch besser gefangen... Naja, waren halt voller Hoffnung.... Egal, war dennoch ein netter Familienurlaub. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich schlauer. #6
Vielleicht gehts dieses Jahr im Oktober nochmal hin. Der Haus/Bootsvermieter hat mir schon was angeboten... War nur nach der Schlappe taktisch etwas unklug :e....

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Didiman (8. April 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Hallo! Wenn ich solche berichte lehse- habe ich langsam keine lust mehr nach fredericia zu fahren und mein buchung im Mai zu sturnieren:r

Gibst noch welche orte wo angeln spass macht??? Oder wird es mehr und mehr zum teuerem spass (wie trufeln suchen)


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (11. April 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*



			
				Didiman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Wenn ich solche berichte lehse- habe ich langsam keine lust mehr nach fredericia zu fahren und mein buchung im Mai zu sturnieren:r
> 
> Gibst noch welche orte wo angeln spass macht??? Oder wird es mehr und mehr zum teuerem spass (wie trufeln suchen)



Ich denke, die richtig tollen Reviere gibt es in nächster Nähe nicht mehr... Die Fischer scheinen reichlich aufzuräumen.... 
Naja, vielleicht sieht es im Mai besser aus. Sollte super auf Hornhecht sein. Am Besten im Hafen von Middelfart probieren. Werde da auch mal ein Wochenende hochdüsen... Die Hoffnung stirb als letztes.....

- Marco -:v


----------



## Didiman (14. April 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

@Marco
Hi, ich fahre am 6.05 für 1 woche 
Wenn du zurück bist ezälmal wie es war, macht mir kleine hofnung!!!#h


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (14. April 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*



			
				Didiman schrieb:
			
		

> @Marco
> Hi, ich fahre am 6.05 für 1 woche
> Wenn du zurück bist ezälmal wie es war, macht mir kleine hofnung!!!#h



Werde wohl auch zu dieser Zeit hochfahren, oder sogar etwas später. Mal sehen, wann der Hornhecht kommt.....

- Marco -


----------



## wackelschwanz (19. September 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Hallo,
woran kann man die Öfnunugszeiten auf der Homepage vom hafen erkennen ,ist alles nur Dänisch.

Gruß Wackelschwanz


----------



## MefoProf (19. September 2006)

*AW: Frage:Angeln in Fredericia/dk*

Roter Strich heisst zu.


----------

